# Strut question for stock springs



## SentGXE99 (May 8, 2004)

I read the sticky for the KYB GR-2 struts, but I am using stock springs for daily driving, the car is not lowered. This is a stock 99 Sentra GXE. The only uprade is the AD22VF brakes up front. My question is cost is a major factor, so would the KYB GR-2 gas strut or the Monroe Sensitrac be better for daily driving (120 miles daily on highway and bombed out city streets, Baltimore,slightly worse than Baghdad). The KYB is gas so it may react quicker since the meduim is less dense than the Monroes oil filled strut, but the oil filled would be smoother right? Comfort as well as competent handling is my priority. This isn't a track car. The KYB is also cheaper which is why I'm leaning that way, but any input or advice would be much helpful and appreciated. Thank you. :thumbup:


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

SentGXE99 said:


> The KYB is gas so it may react quicker since the meduim is less dense than the Monroes oil filled strut, but the oil filled would be smoother right?


Uh, no. Almost all dampers use oil as the damping medium. That gas is nitrogen. It is used to pressurize the damper to reduce foaming of the oil as it's rammed though the damper orifices. It won't be any quicker or slower to repond in and of itself, it just keeps the damper's response from fading as quickly when subjected to extreme use.

Flip a coin.


----------

